# Unanswered Threads



## gonX

Enjoy
PS. Click the banners!


----------



## IcedEarth

Bump!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IcedEarth* 
Bump!

It just got bumped







Enterprise deleted the bumps though.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I Re-Opened the thread so a cleanup was needed.


----------



## mcogan10

i've used that section so many times...its a freaking goldmine for rep, as another user put it.


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcogan10* 
i've used that section so many times...its a freaking goldmine for rep, as another user put it.


it sure is. its how i got to 34 from 26 overnight. literally. lol


----------



## mcogan10

haha yeah i noticed that earlier...i was like "didnt he have 25 like ten seconds ago"


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well if you help people then you deserve the rewards. Keep it up.


----------



## dotcomthese

Hey nice thread ..So I added it to my SIG


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dotcomthese* 
Hey nice thread ..So I added it to my SIG
















Nice one. Cheers matey


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

its already ben done dewd


----------



## tankguys

Bump - and nice ad image in the screen shot on the 2nd post


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Another way of showing these are to bookmark -

http://www.overclock.net/search.php?...=0&dontcache=1








Yay


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump.


----------



## iampoor

remeber as one member put it

Quote:



The unaswered threads section is a gold mine for rep


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump.


----------



## ae804

Yea, I hunt through the threads for anything I can answer, but a lot of the unanswered threads are people asking for appraisals. A lot of the time the best I can do it to Bump it with a guess and hope that someone else knows a good answer


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Guessing may not be such a good idea. If you wish to really help you can do some research first before entering your suggestion.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


remeber as one member put it











Yeah thats true.. I used to get 5 REPs a day when I checked that section every few minutes. Now I get like 5 a week


----------



## Wheezy Baby

The only place I go usually is the unanswered threads section. With the exception of this and other threads.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Check it for a few mins everyday I say. Its an easy location for people who need our help.


----------



## Retrospekt

Go look at it people! Many of us need help and the threads get overlooked. So go look at them, help if you can, and you will most likely get something in return.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bumpo


----------



## Hailscott

Bumpage!! If you are bored, try to help some peeps.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Get helping !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

People need helping !


----------



## MaKaVeLi

get helping, i have an unanswered question about hosting!!!!


----------



## tankman12

Bumpity bump. Still plenty of poeple looking for help in Unanswered Threads.


----------



## hereonyourown

Even with a month old posts?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hereonyourown*


Even with a month old posts?


You never know..some people come looking again. Not only that but people with similar problems may benefit from your response !


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I have frikken dozens of answered threads - its like no one looks past the most recent 20 minute posts.

BSOD on 4GB

File Server Help

Dedicated Server Pricing

AV Receiver Settings Help

X-Fi Problem When Swapped Modes


----------



## blupupher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hereonyourown*


Even with a month old posts?


Most subscribe (at least I do) when they start a post, so even a response a month later may help.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump


----------



## AARDVARCUS

You need to remove the locked posts.

It's not a big thing, but we can't answer them even if we wanted to.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AARDVARCUS* 
You need to remove the locked posts.

It's not a big thing, but we can't answer them even if we wanted to.

Im not following you. Can you please elaborate ?


----------



## luckykillz

cool i should visit it and get some rep.....


----------



## garsky

hi! i'm a newbie in here. Well, in my opinion, to get the attention of everybody, you must have a concrete question or if not, an informative posts. You must be friendly and must be detailed. Your posts itself must be friendly and in. So long!


----------



## Chozart

Locked threads can still contain valuable information, and thus won't be deleted.

Garsky: welcome to the forum







One little thing you should know is that you don't allow links in your signature







Thanks!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Welcome Garsky


----------



## garsky

don't get it. How am i going to post my signature then? please help me...i'm a newbie...


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garsky*


don't get it. How am i going to post my signature then? please help me...i'm a newbie...


When you log in just go into user control panel and choose "edit signature" http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editsignature Also choose "edit system" http://www.overclock.net/specs.php and fill out your specs which will appear below your posts in all threads. Welcome, your in a good place....


----------



## urbtree

dont know if anybody else is having the same issue but i`ve been working my way through the unanswered threads section and i can get past page one.
it clearly states there is 250 pages but when i click on next or page 2 i comes up with nothing matches your search.









am i an idiot


----------



## Retrospekt

Bump


----------



## TaiDinh

I do my best.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice one Fellas.

Keep up the good work guys. There is always someone who could use your hand in that section.


----------



## NessTheHero

I keep getting a "wait 10 seconds" message even if it's the first time I've clicked it today, and when I pick the second page it tells me there are no matches. Just sayin.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NessTheHero* 
I keep getting a "wait 10 seconds" message even if it's the first time I've clicked it today, and when I pick the second page it tells me there are no matches. Just sayin.

If you double clicked on it, you'll receive that message. Other than that, I have yet to experience that.


----------



## Niklas

Why does the "unanswered threads" link give me so many threads that have been answered?? It even gave me the "Upgrade" The Computer Above You! thread!! It has 6840+ answers!! WTH??

I really don't wanna read 5 pages, so if this was already mentioned, nm..


----------



## lenzo

I was a regular at answering 'Unanswered threads" but approximately a month ago, the link doesn't function properly anymore. I*f I click on the Quick Links tab to Unanswered Posts, it directs me to a current screen with threads with multiple posts. *
Must be a bad macro or a blotch in the programming and needs an admin to look at it.
It needs maintanence.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

it is being looked into
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?issueid=564


----------



## Niklas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
it is being looked into
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?issueid=564

Good to hear


----------



## TestECull

Any news on the repairs to the button in question, or is it still fubar?


----------



## BFRD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


Any news on the repairs to the button in question, or is it still fubar?


 It is fixed.


----------



## Niklas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


It is fixed.


yay!


----------



## SDawg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
It is fixed.

Yay the Unanswered Threads button works now!!


----------



## [pi]

I'm still getting directed to a list of recent posts :-/


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[pi]*


I'm still getting directed to a list of recent posts :-/


Go to the later pages.

The recent posts that are unsanswered will naturally show up.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice one BFRD. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## The Duke

There are lots of members who need help








http://www.overclock.net/unan.php


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cheers for the Bump Duke. Get helping people!


----------



## Aden Florian

That's cool, I never knew that was there.


----------



## spaceballsrules

I had no idea


----------



## grunion

This feature is more important now more than ever.
Threads get buried in a matter of minutes since the view has changed to the last 100 threads only.


----------



## mortimersnerd

They should take Marketplace threads out of that list.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
They should take Marketplace threads out of that list.

Only the For Sale threads. The Appraisal and Wanted threads should stay.


----------



## BobbyChicken

I like this feature. I think it should be a nice big button on the toolbar at the top.


----------



## spaceballsrules

It's a great "cheat" to be the first responder to a new thread, increasing the likelihood of reps. Just an FYI to those playing the rep+ game, like me








Of course, you still have to make intelligent comments and helpful suggestions.


----------



## Aden Florian

Bump. More people need to know about this.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Here's an idea. how about having the option to change our user name, or at least have a partner using our PC to have their own..

If that's too much to ask, what about emphasising the Name Change restrictions before a new user commits to one.

After all, the whole notion of 'helping people' through Folding etc would be made more effective by welcoming new members and treating them better than the computers they use; or did the Terminators win?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

Here's an idea. how about having the option to change our user name, or at least have a partner using our PC to have their own..

If that's too much to ask, what about emphasising the Name Change restrictions before a new user commits to one.

After all, the whole notion of 'helping people' through Folding etc would be made more effective by welcoming new members and treating them better than the computers they use; or did the Terminators win?










Lets make this clear.

A partner or another resident coming off the same IP may also have a seperate accounts. However you may not REP eachother.

We do not allow name changes unless the current name you have conflicts with your privacy. We also do not allow name changes due to confusion/ If we allowed Namechanges people would go mad and Nobody would know who is who.....thats no good to anybody.

Also is common sense when joining anything to use a Username that appropriate and to keep it.....This is not MSN.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Lets make this clear.

A partner or another resident coming off the same IP may also have a seperate accounts. However you may not REP eachother.

We do not allow name changes unless the current name you have conflicts with your privacy. We also do not allow name changes due to confusion/ If we allowed Namechanges people would go mad and Nobody would know who is who.....thats no good to anybody.

Also is common sense when joining anything to use a Username that appropriate and to keep it.....This is not MSN.









Well at least our partners can sign up using the same I.P. address and it makes sense they should not be able to rep each other.
In terms of not going "mad", I don't use MSN, but subscribe to other forums and few are so stringent regarding name changes. You have your reasons; fair enough. It still makes sense however, to understand 'new' members may be unaware of this stringent practice and making it more explicit would 'stop any madness' (LOL) and resolve an issue before it becomes one. In the end, this is a suggestion that may well make the forum more inviting and 'clear' from the outset. Understanding the minds of potential members is crucial in any endeavour; their 'common sense' may be different from yours.
No interest in a battle of egos; just contributing to a possible enhancement of the site. Take it as you will


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump for getting those threads answered guys !


----------



## TestECull

Bumping stickies? This is blasphemy...this is MADNESS!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


Bumping stickies? This is blasphemy...this is MADNESS!


Lol!


----------



## Asus Mobile

I do my part! I look there!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Awesome nice work dude !


----------



## TaiDinh

Keep up and great work everyone!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Bump


for shame!

Quote:



Bumping stickies? This is blasphemy...this is MADNESS!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


for shame!




















Lol oh the shame of it


----------



## thiru

Super bump...

I know this has been discussed before, but I don't know if it was as bad as it is now. Currently the 3 pages of "Unanswered threads" are 90% Marketplace threads. Sure new marketplace threads have their uses (an exception could be made for appraisals) but usually when you're looking to buy something or sell something you do it actively by going to that section directly.

The unanswered threads link is useless as it is if you want to help people.


----------



## Zulli85

Bump because I didn't know this existed until 2 seconds ago.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed, start assisting all those poor people in trouble


----------



## justarealguy

Bump!


----------



## t-ramp

I live on the Unanswered Threads page.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats !


----------



## ryanbob1234

The only place I know on ocn is the un-answered threads


----------



## TheDude100

I love the Unanswered thread section!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well done guys


----------



## DirectOverkill

I am doing my best captain. She is giving me all she's got


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the good work


----------



## Ken1649

Bump it for you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I need to get in there at some point myself.


----------



## b.walker36

Does this exist on the new site, cannot find it.


----------



## Wali-S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Does this exist on the new site, cannot find it.


Yes, click this http://www.overclock.net/forum/newposts/filter/unanswered


----------



## pale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Does this exist on the new site, cannot find it.


hover over forums on the main menu and it should be at the top in between "new posts & "ive posted"!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

OP updated







.


----------



## Tayte

The drop-down containing the Unanswered, Ive Posted & new Posts takes a while to appear. The circle keeps on rolling for some time before I see the links.
Is it just me? I really hate that, I think the designers could do something about it or have some quick links for those 3 atleast.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tayte*
> 
> The drop-down containing the Unanswered, Ive Posted & new Posts takes a while to appear. The circle keeps on rolling for some time before I see the links.
> Is it just me? I really hate that, I think the designers could do something about it or have some quick links for those 3 atleast.


I take it you're talking about the "Forums v" tab, right? Hovering over it loads the list of forums and I'm currently on garbage public wifi and it's loading within 1-2sec. It used to be a quick link when we were on vbullitin but in huddler that's obviously not the case.

I'd try it on another machine or a faster connection then post with your results.


----------



## Tayte

I've checked it on 2 machines already, on Chrome & Firefox. One of them had much faster Internet.
It takes about 3 seconds for me for the first time when I open it on the page.
But then again, The loading circle appears only after the page has completely loaded. Hovering over it is a bit irritating specially since I use those 3 links frequently. IMO those should be quick links.
Anyways its not really that big a problem and thanks for your reply.

Just a question, Do people really use the rest of Forums dropdown links under the Forum V ? I always click on it to open up the forums on the page.


----------



## pale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tayte*
> 
> The drop-down containing the Unanswered, Ive Posted & new Posts takes a while to appear. The circle keeps on rolling for some time before I see the links.
> Is it just me? I really hate that, I think the designers could do something about it or have some quick links for those 3 atleast.


Usually the first time I use the drop down menu the "buffering" image does float for around 1 second. After that though it's instant.

I do agree though, a quick link for Unanswered threads to make people more aware of it would be good. Even maybe advertise it on the carousel?


----------



## speedymn

good job


----------



## sofia

thank you, very helpful.


----------



## axipher

Quick bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump.


----------

